# Spartan jetters snd Pro vision 2.0



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a jetter for residential and commercial jetting. Looking at the Spartan 758, Soldier and maybe the big boy Warrior. I'm also looking at getting a camera. Anyone used the Spartan provision 2.0? Is it worth buying or should I pony up for a seesnake?


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

we got a jetters NW cart jetter. It is priced much better than the spartans, generals, etc. They use all name brand components (honda engines, cox reels, udor pumps) and the service is top notch.
this is the one we have and it does all residential jobs and it does lines up to 8". It really is a kick ass piece of equipment.
http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/html/big_brute.html
call them and ask for steve
you can tell them scott in santa cruz referred you if you want.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Spartan jetters are the best in the market and the reason is their pumps are Giant pumps and they are sized correctly to the horse power and gallons per minute. So your not running the engine at full bore to get your 3000 psi or higher.So for all you experts check that out.Love you guys [HAHAHAHA]:laughing:


----------

